# Where are you skiing this weekend? Jan 26-27, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Jan 21, 2013)

Sugarbush (Friday)
Stowe (Saturday)
Stowe (Sunday)

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2013)

All I know is Platty is opening next Wednesday January 30, Thursday and Friday for $15 so I might sick from work those days.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jack Frost Saturday and can back Sunday.  Have my sister with me who's never skied.  Going to be interesting.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Sugarbush (Friday)
> Stowe (Saturday)
> Stowe (Sunday)


sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Sugarbush (Friday)
> Stowe (Saturday)
> Stowe (Sunday)
> 
> Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.




Skiing at Bretton Woods, Friday, Saturday and Sunday ! Hope we get some snow out of this Friday storm....Would like to get back into the Glades !!!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 22, 2013)

Friday 1/25
PTO granted, $19.99 tickets off Liftopia for Platty.  Excited for my first time there.

I'll be alone, so say hi and ski a few runs with me.  Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Friday 1/25
> PTO granted, $19.99 tickets off Liftopia for Platty.  Excited for my first time there.
> 
> I'll be alone, so say hi and ski a few runs with me.  Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.



If you fall in love with platty, you can go back a week from tomorrow on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday January 30- February 1 because it only 15$ for lift tickets each day what a price.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 22, 2013)

Greek peak, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday. Platty next Friday, get your ass there Scotty! $15 lift tickets, there may actually be a, gasp, liftline. I'll believe it when I ski it! Never, ever waited for a chair at Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Greek peak, Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday. Platty next Friday, get your ass there Scotty! $15 lift tickets, there may actually be a, gasp, liftline. I'll believe it when I ski it! Never, ever waited for a chair at Platty.



I be trying to get their, only place I like to see a lift line is Platty.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 22, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Jack Frost Saturday and can back Sunday.  Have my sister with me who's never skied.  Going to be interesting.


im taking my 2 bros to blue for their first time ever. interesting should be an understatement. lol


----------



## John W (Jan 23, 2013)

Val Gardena, Italy - Arrive on the 26th and stay until 2nd!!!!  Going with a backcountry guide on Tue/Wed.  Very excited to go on this trip!!
http://www.valgardena.it/en/live-and-webcam/page252.html
I will try to post photos once I am back!!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 23, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Friday 1/25
> PTO granted, $19.99 tickets off Liftopia for Platty. Excited for my first time there.
> 
> I'll be alone, so say hi and ski a few runs with me. Red jacket, black pants, white Palmer skis.



I think I'm going to call an audible and go to Elk instead.  They're 100% open with snowmaking, and more important, it's half the drive.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 23, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> I think I'm going to call an audible and go to Elk instead.  They're 100% open with snowmaking, and more important, it's half the drive.



Nice post a report I need to head up to elk soon.  Like wait for it up be 100% open.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 26, 2013)

Saturday morning Catamount.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2013)

John W said:


> Val Gardena, Italy - Arrive on the 26th and stay until 2nd!!!!  Going with a backcountry guide on Tue/Wed.  Very excited to go on this trip!!
> http://www.valgardena.it/en/live-and-webcam/page252.html
> I will try to post photos once I am back!!!!



winner!  

/end thread


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2013)

John W said:


> Val Gardena, Italy - Arrive on the 26th and stay until 2nd!!!!  Going with a backcountry guide on Tue/Wed.  Very excited to go on this trip!!
> http://www.valgardena.it/en/live-and-webcam/page252.html
> I will try to post photos once I am back!!!!



I've been there! Awesome!

Edit: I lied... been to he sellaronda in Italy. Think that's nearby but somewhere else.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 26, 2013)

Doing some skiing at Waterville tomorrow


----------



## JAS90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Taking the weekend off. Just a bit too cold.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 26, 2013)

Two ski races at Sundown!


----------

